# TTOC Pack



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Great work guys received pack today very speedy delivery and great goodies,thanks

Jamo [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Jamo8 said:


> Great work guys received pack today very speedy delivery and great goodies,thanks
> 
> Jamo [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Glad you received it quickly dispite the strikes.

Welcome to the club 

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Service with a smile


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

As above mine was very swift as were my back issues - a fine service!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

its great to see the postal strike is actually speeding up Andy's Deliveries :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm trying to get them out between strikes. :wink:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

lets hope no one orders one this weekend, not much chance it will go out next week...


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Great Goodies, what did you get ? 

Gill


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

seasurfer said:


> Great Goodies, what did you get ?
> 
> Gill


The excellent AbsoluTTe magazine a couple of TTOC window stickers,a TT notepad, a welcome to the TTOC letter and probably my first Mod a very fine TTOC sticky badge for my wonderful Roadster 

Jamo


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Thats a relief, i got the same, when it said goodies, i was expecting chocolates - but none came :?

Gill


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

jammyd said:


> its great to see the postal strike is actually speeding up Andy's Deliveries :lol:


I think Andrew's iron must be hot! :wink:


----------

